# Rat falling off of things!!! Help



## Weezy77 (Jun 12, 2008)

I have a male dumbo rat about a year and 8 months old that keeps falling off of things. For instance, when I take him out on my shoulder, he starts climbing down my side and skidding off. Same thing happens when he's on the couch or table. So far I've been able to catch him so he hasn't hurt himself but I'm really worried. Is this normal behaviour? Or are there health related issues? Please help and respond. I'm really scared for him. He's not even two years old yet. :'(

please help!!!


----------



## AvaAdoreSmashing (Dec 31, 2009)

Could be early stages of HLD? Is your screen name based of Wheezy Waiter or lil wayne? Lil wayne cries a lot.


----------



## Weezy77 (Jun 12, 2008)

What is HLD? No my screen name is actually my old family nickname from when I was a kid.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Hind leg degeneration. It's like a gradual paralysis of the hind legs. Happens mostly to older males. Does he drag his feet around at all, or have trouble climbing ladders and ramps? He could just be having a hard time holding on.


----------



## Weezy77 (Jun 12, 2008)

No, he's perfectly fine in his cage and can run pretty fast along flat surfaces. He just seems to intentionally get too close to the edge and slide off. I don't think it's HLD but I do think something is wrong. Any ideas?


----------



## AvaAdoreSmashing (Dec 31, 2009)

Perhaps his equilibrium is off. Keep an eye out for ear infections. that could mess with his balance.


----------



## Weezy77 (Jun 12, 2008)

Ya an ear infection makes sense. Do you know if it's temporary or permenant? Can it be treated or do you think it will go away on it's own? Thanks so much for the rplies by the way, they make me feel like he'll be ok.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

If he has an ear infection, he will need to be taken to the vets as soon as possible for treatment. Prompt treatment gives the best chance of recovery for ear infections. He would need to be on antibiotics for _at least_ 3 weeks and I believe that steroids are sometimes given too.

If you take a read of this article it should help you . If your vets aren't too clued up on rats it may be a good idea to print the article to take with you.


----------



## AvaAdoreSmashing (Dec 31, 2009)

If it is an ear infection then it will not go away on its own ( not sure why people think medical issues will just disappear) He'll have to go to the vet for medication. If he's almost two years old he might as well go see a vet for a check up. Have you noticed if he's eating the same? or any red build up on his nose or hands?


----------



## Weezy77 (Jun 12, 2008)

I read an article on ear infections and to me, he doesn't seem like he has the right symptoms. He doesn't run in circles, there's no discharge coming from his ear, and he doesn't tilt his head or scratch at his ear. He seems to move his head a lot but that might just be normal behaviour. He has trouble, I think, judging his position. Like he went to climb into a plastic tub and kinda just fell in clumsily. On flat surfaces he does fine and runs straight and such. But he has some trouble climbing over or into things. Hope this description gives a little more detail. I think a trip to the vet might be necissary though.


----------



## Weezy77 (Jun 12, 2008)

I just checked on him again and noticed that yes he has trouble eating as his hands look red and sore and swollen. I noticed that smeone mentioned these things in an above reply. Does anyone know what this means. I'm really scared. And unfortunately no I don't think he's a brave explorer as he's never been like that. Also he is landing on his face when he falls. It's like he doesn't want to use his front paws at all. I've moved him to a one level cage for now and gave him some soft blankets to walk on and nest in. He looks like he's in pain. Please does anyone know what could be happening?!!!!!!!!!!! :'(


----------



## AvaAdoreSmashing (Dec 31, 2009)

His hands could be red because he's stopped cleaning himself. I still think it sounds like an ear infection (I'm not a doctor/vet) I would search around for a good rat vet in your area and take him in asap :-\


----------



## Weezy77 (Jun 12, 2008)

He has been cleaning himself frequently. I'm not sure if it's an ear infection since there's no real symptoms for it. It's more like he gets close to the edge and can't back up as he starts to fall. I think his paws are too sore to push him back. But he does still seem a little disoriented and just plain odd. Do you know of any other reasons for red paws or disorientation?


----------



## AvaAdoreSmashing (Dec 31, 2009)

Can you take a photo?


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Loss of the use of front paws can be a sign of a pituitary tumour. Take a read of this. Your best option is to take him to a vet experienced with rats for a diagnosis and if necessary treatment. I would do that sooner rather than later as rats can decline in health quickly.


----------



## Weezy77 (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: Rat falling off of things!!! HelpD*

Thank you to all who tried to help me, it was great to have the support. As it turns out- unfortunately he is blind. I can't believe I didn't notice it sooner but the vet checked him all out and came to this conclusion. The only thing now is to determine what caused him to go blind. We are trying some antibiotics because there is a small chance that an ear infection has caused it but most likely it is a brain tumor. Or it could simply be that he's getting old, though the vet didn't think this was the case given the circumstances of how it happened. It's been a trying day. :'( If the antibiotics don't work and it is in fact a brain tumor, he may only have a short time to live before the pain sets in and he dies. He and his brother are my first rats and I never knew how attatched I could get to them. I'm really scared of what it'll be like without him. I feel like my days with him are numbered and it's made me sad all day long. Well anyways I just wanted to update you as you all deserve to know. Thanks again for all your support and please don't take a day with your ratsies for granted because you never know how long you'll have to spend with them. :'(


----------

